# Trucks Gone Wild - RYC



## JPs300

No thread yet? You guys are slacking!

Whose going? 

Our crew will be there, though don't know yet about my kitty cat. *Should* have the heads back tomorrow, need to sort out the camshaft situation though & I'm broke as a joke. 

Mike should be there on the 300 I did w/ the big-nasty "king kong" center paddle. Got a GR & 27 laws on it as well, outta be a tough little bike.


----------



## backwoodsboy70

i wanted to go , but money is tight once again and work is slowing down


----------



## speedman

I'm going with the black pearl!!! I've tested her out twice already in the mud so I know she going to do good lol, I cant wait for ryc!!! Get that cat put back together Jp I wanna see that thing rip up ryc! 


On the forum instead of working 
Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## lilbigtonka

really backwoods you just texted me saying you got money so you wanna do audio on the brute now your saying work and money is tight, like whipping before ya poop just doesnt make sense lol


----------



## speedman

And he just went to pumpkin run! Maybe he wasted money there? Who knows?


On the forum instead of working 
Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## jrpro130

I'll be there fri/sat


----------



## speedman

sat/sun for me. you gotta work sunday?


----------



## JPs300

I'm broke as a joke, but got a good chance of winning some $ if I can get the kitty there. - Got one a free pass for this event & one for New Years too!


----------



## speedman

How'd you get the free passes Jp? I been trying to get for awhile already!


On the forum instead of working 
Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## primetime1267

I'll be there with everyone from my town. I'm over in lake worth right now picking up my 09 RZR .. booo-ya!!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## speedman

Dang primetime you got a new rzr? Nice!!!


On the forum instead of working 
Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## jrpro130

Yea I'm on shift sunday


----------



## speedman

jrpro130 said:


> Yea I'm on shift sunday



that sucks!!! did you get pics i sent you? catvos hasnt called back


----------



## JPs300

We supply alot of industrial & hydrualic hose/fittings to the Kelly Brothers out of our Ft Myers branch. They usually bring us event fliers to hang up at the store, and a pass or two.


----------



## speedman

Nice man, Jp I'm gonna park same spot I was at last time how about you? Ricky park with us!


On the forum instead of working 
Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## JPs300

I'd love to, but will require you guys holding a big space for us. As Denny & Joe have seen, my weekend rig is just a over 60' long and we can't head there till Sat in the AM; have a friend's wedding Fri.


----------



## speedman

Im going to be heading up Friday night after work I'm 99% sure I'll pm you my number now so that sat in morning you call me and I'll have something blocked for you! You need a bigger space than where you were last time right?


On the forum instead of working 
Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## JPs300

Unless it's changed, I got your # 786-253-xxxx. 

Last time I was only there for the day, thus only had the yukon and single little open deck trailer. This time we're there for the weekend and will have 34' of motorhome towing a 24' enclosed trailer. - Denny & Joe have seen the rig, requires a pretty decent amount of space.


----------



## primetime1267

Hey JP, your buddy isn't lenny is it??? Our friend is gettin married same day 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## JPs300

I know a Lenny from the PC area, has an eiger. - That's not who I know of getting married though.


----------



## speedman

Yeah that's my number just call me sat morning I'll let you know if there's enough space I'll try to hold down a big spot!


On the forum instead of working 
Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## primetime1267

You guys are more than welcome to park by us also.. we will be on the big open field by concert area.. 
We will have a crap load of people us.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## speedman

If I don't have parking where I park I will be going to where your at sir! I'm so excited I can't wait!


On the forum instead of working 
Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## speedman

4 more days and we will be tearing up ryc!! My 4x4 works just axles don't stay in  calling gorilla today see what's up.


On the forum instead of working 
Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## jrpro130

we usually go in the back corner by the gate...just out of habbit lol


----------



## JPs300

Sorry Chris, was slammed with side work all weekend so I didn't think to call. 

I like the spot where Denny & Joe camp, just don't know if ya'll will be able to hold enough space Fri for us to still be able to get in there Sat morning. We'll see what's up when we roll in, hopefully fairly early Sat am, but still waiting on valve seals to put my motor back together and then back in the bike. Probably won't see the parts till Wed evening, thus it's gonna be a thrash to get it ready.


----------



## mudslinger4

I'll be there fri afternoon should be about 6 of us from englewood.


----------



## EDinFL

I may be heading there Friday, have to go to Tampa for work and gonna bring the bike and work half a day...be my first time there.


----------



## JPs300

It's a great park man, you'll be glad you went. - The Kelly Bros spent a lot of time setting it up, from the over-all lay-out, to the canal snaking through & pumps for water movement, to the buggy wash & bringing in Georgia dirt to mix in. They worked on the place at least 2-3x a month for a couple years before opening up.


----------



## JPs300

Side note: it seems the rack deep crew doesn't think a kitty can hang w/ their canned-spams......the race Sat should be very interesting. 

2nd side note - NO, I'm not gonna spray it just yet......LOL!


----------



## jrpro130

I'm going early early fri so hopefully get a good spot. I like by the gate


----------



## JPs300

........3 days and counting............

I'm itching to ride, jones'n like a crack addict!


----------



## speedman

Same here Jp just sucks I have to work late this Friday. But what ever I'm gonna leave early Saturday morning so I can sleep in my bed Friday night lol.


On the forum instead of working 
Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## JPs300

Basically the same deal here. Pending finishing the bike and whether or not we go out to the after party for our friend's wedding we might roll in late Friday night. More than likely just get up early and roll in Sat in the AM though.


----------



## speedman

yeah sat in the am is good, just sucks for me cause its a 2 hour drive lol but its worth it, and by the way things are going at work, might be there friday morning depending if i get "fired". having some problems here at work but i dont care alreay got another job lined up!


----------



## primetime1267

If everything works as planned we should be at the gate right about noon. I'm trying to figure out if I can squezze me rzr, grizzly and a sportsman on a 16ft trailer..


----------



## lilbigtonka

hahaha dion that aint gonna happen i promise ya that and if you do i def wouldnt follow behind ya lol yall have fun i will be at the next one hopefully....


----------



## speedman

Dion put the 2 quads side ways then rzr straight or rzr side ways quads straight gotta play tetris with the quads lol 


On the forum instead of working 
Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## jrpro130

I'm gonna try to be at the gate at 9ish...they say 12 but usually open up way sooner


----------



## JPs300

.....I'm beat worse than a 15yo's peter.......lols. 

Up till 2 this morning, then up @ 5:30 and in to work. Gotta mount up the front rack/accessories and the floorboards and it wll be finished. - That stupid MURPHY is gonna get a serious az whippin' if I ever see him.......twisted of a head bolt on the back cylinder, thankfully a 400 suzuki one a friend had is within 3 stacked washers of being the same bolt......KUSTOM BABY!!!


----------



## speedman

I'll be out there tomorrow morning I'm at work now for a cigar event so I'll be here till 10 I'm gonna load everything tonight though so I'm ready in the am and just leave lol.


On the forum instead of working 
Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## speedman

Well I'm in line for this event and this is the wait lol



















On the forum instead of working 
Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## JPs300

GREAT weekend! - Good seeing you again Chris. 


My efi & clutch tunes were WAY off now that the motor is actually right. Was dinking w/ the PC5 whenever we were near camp, was getting a lot better, but knocked a tire off the bead & took out a diff bearing playing in a nasty hole. 

Lots of really great mud & plenty of deep water stuff too. Some of the nasty thick black stuff around the woods trails was killer fun to play in; had a group of grizzlies & brutes sitting around watching for someone to get through a really nasty spot & pitbullmike007 just cruises through it on the 300 honduh w/ a drink in one hand! axle paddle FTW!


----------



## mudslinger4

Had a great weekend,
Lots of really great mud & plenty of deep water stuff too. agreed, lots of fun, and that black mud was entertaining pepole suck every were you looked, honda just tractored threw.. seen JRPRO go threw that bad thick hole right before the black mud on the 2012 foreman very little bog came on threw very nice for a stock foreman on 29.5s
anyone get any pictures. cant wait till new years.


----------



## jrpro130

pics comin! speedman posted a new thread

it bogged a bit in that specific pit, but pushed thru no prob! happy with that 12 foreman!


----------

